#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  58-59 строфы Дхаммапады

## fkruk

58
Yathaa san'kaaradhaanasmim
ujjhitasmim mahaapathe
padumam tattha jaayetha
sucigandham manoramam.

59 
Evam san'kaarabhuutesu
andhabhuute puthujjane
atirocati pan`n`aaya
sammaasambuddhasaavako.

(58. Yathā sańkāraţhānasmiṃ, ujjhitasmiṃ mahāpathe;
 Padumaṃ tattha jāyetha, sucigandhaṃ manoramaṃ.

59. Evaṃ sańkārabhūtesu, andhabhūte puthujjane;
Atirocati paññāya, sammāsambuddhasāvako.)

58
Как на куче мусора, выброшенного на большую дорогу,
Может вырасти лотос, сладкопахнущий и радующий ум,

59
Так ученик поистине просветленного выделяется мудростью
Среди слепых посредственностей, среди существ, подобных мусору.
(пер. Топорова)


Уважаемые знатоки пали, подскажите, пожалуйста. Столкнулся с утверждением, что san'kaarabhuutesu правильнее переводить не "подобные мусору", а "умственно конструирующие". Это так? Или, может быть, имеет место игра слов и переводить можно обоими способами?

----------


## Ассаджи

В переводе А.В. Парибка:

Как порой на куче мусора,
Сваленного у обочины,
Ты цветок завидишь лотоса –
Яркий и благоухающий, –
Так в толпе, подобной мусору,
Меж незрячих обывателей
Ярко блещет своей мудростью
Слушатель Всепробужденного. 

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/...%20Будды

В строфе четко говорится о мусоре (san'kāra), а не о процессах конструирования (san'khāra). Разночтений нет, и традиционный комментарий говорит "среди уподобившихся мусору".

----------


## fkruk

Спасибо!
Еще вопрос. По русски выражение "подобный мусору"  имеет оттенок пренебрежительного, презрительного отношения, наводящего на мысль о желании "вымести", избавиться от этого "мусора". На пали оно вызывает такие же ассоциации?

----------


## Ассаджи

На пали мягче:

sańkārabhūtesu - среди существующих подобно мусору, среди уподобившихся мусору, среди ставших чем-то вроде мусора, среди превратившихся в отребье.

Второе слово 'andhabhūte' можно точнее перевести как "ослепших".

Просто "слепой, незрячий" было бы "andha".

----------


## fkruk

Спасибо!

----------


## Ассаджи

Обычно в этой строфе "бхута" переводят как "существо".
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse...ng/gatha59.htm

На мой взгляд, здесь это скорее причастие прошедшего времени от "бхавати". Это лучше согласуется со вторым причастием "ослепших", и со строфой в целом.

----------

